# shot placement with a .22



## phoenixhunter (Nov 13, 2013)

This shot was done with a .22 Benjamin trail np at 32yrds I used an h&n trophy power. The shot went into the back through the stomach and into the tree squirrel died instantly no twitching


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

No question the .22 is a better choice for squirrels.
A .177 at 8oo+ fps will definitely take even big fox squirrels with chest shots, Problem is, more often than not, it won't
anchor them which on the rare occasion gives them time to make down a hole or hang up in a tree fork. 
Also,,, a .177 that's a tad off the mark can make for a very sick squirrel. With the .22 there's a little more margin for error.


----------



## phoenixhunter (Nov 13, 2013)

You are correct ! A lot of people say that shot placement is very important with both .22 and .177 and that a 25 is less forgiving. This picture shows that a 22 even placed so low can kill small game instantly. He didn't even twitch. Honestly I prefer head shots.


----------

